# Ungaro, Manish and SA up on the website!



## emeraldjewels (Oct 2, 2008)

Just a warning to the wallets! all three collections are up there if you click on eyeshadows!


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 2, 2008)

stoooooooooopid website aint loading for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 oh well, i have no money anyway hah, maybe its a sign!


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 2, 2008)

it works!!!
petticoat and so ceylon are there!!!

argh i'm so confused with all these products! mac in canterbury had their displayer out and gold deposit was on it!


----------



## Me and MAC (Oct 2, 2008)

Just placed a £130 order! Got 4 mineralize skin finishes, loose mineralise powder, the ungaro beauty powder, pure rose lipstick, and 2 ungaro eyeshadows! Can't wait, got set date delivery for £2, so it's coming on Monday! Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, vocaltest here is a link to gold deposit msf! M·A·C Cosmetics | Mineralize Skinfinish


----------



## Jot (Oct 2, 2008)

i've just been into mac in newcastle and i don't think they had sheer minerals - or if they did i missed it!!!!!
Just as well as i ended up with 6 liners!


----------



## abbey_08 (Oct 2, 2008)

I just ordered...shine manish l/g, Ungaro ccb in crushed Bougainvillea and black russian pearlglide eyeliner.... SO EXCITEEEEEEEEEEED!!

the manish packaging looks so gorgeous! i wanted to buy the palette too but my purse said no haha


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Me and MAC* 

 
_Just placed a £130 order! Got 4 mineralize skin finishes, loose mineralise powder, the ungaro beauty powder, pure rose lipstick, and 2 ungaro eyeshadows! Can't wait, got set date delivery for £2, so it's coming on Monday! Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, vocaltest here is a link to gold deposit msf! M·A·C Cosmetics | Mineralize Skinfinish_

 
Wow lucky you! I get paid a week today so I'll have to do it then ugh! oooh, why don't they just put it in one? Would make more sense!!

My haul is gonna be:
Petticoat
So Ceylon
Possibly Sheerbronze Mineralize Sheersheen Powder
Maybe Soft & Gentle
Black Russian Pearlglide Liner
Possibly the red CCB from Ungaro

They've messed the names up on the Ungaro CCBs. I could have sworn Fresh Morning was the light colour when I saw it in Brighton? I just checked the colour collections page and it says the same! 

I really want the Manish eyeshadow palette but I already have 3 colours out of it


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Oct 2, 2008)

I have no money until next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I think I will get ...

Sheerbronze Mineralize Sheersheen Powder  MSF
Soft & Gentle MSF
Petticoat MSF
Gold Deposit MSF

I really want the eyeshadow pallate but I think Iam only wanting it because of the packaging.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Oct 2, 2008)

Wonder where shine Manish lipstick is? They seem to have replaced it with Girl about Town


----------



## catz1ct (Oct 2, 2008)

Devil blush doesn't seem to be there either?

Edit: Seems it is but only one is showing up.

Edit 2: It's fixed now!


----------



## abbey_08 (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_Wonder where shine Manish lipstick is? They seem to have replaced it with Girl about Town 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

shine manish is the lipglass


----------



## catz1ct (Oct 2, 2008)

The blushes have gone again argh


----------



## shmooby (Oct 2, 2008)

grrr the manish blushes keep screwing up on the website!


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 2, 2008)

I haven't seen any of the Manish stuff on the site yet


----------



## funii_bunnii (Oct 2, 2008)

Where Are The Manish Blushes? Aargh


----------



## Claire84 (Oct 2, 2008)

Saw everything up online today so went to my local MAC in Belfast and they only had Ungaro in - the rest won't be out til next Thurs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyhoo, got the beauty powder and the pink lipgloss from that collection, as well as a load of other things from the perm line (also got a free Please Me l/s and 2 free full-sized pigments! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Claire84* 

 
_(also got a free Please Me l/s and 2 free full-sized pigments! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)._

 
Wow! How did you get these freebies? I think I should come to your MAC shop


----------



## catz1ct (Oct 2, 2008)

Well I put my order in and I ended up with:

Petticoat
Pure Rose l/s
Manish pallet
Pastel Emotion l/g
Pink Manish l/g

I would of got a Manish blush I think but as It wasn't on the website I didn't want to wait around to see if it will pop up again.


----------



## Claire84 (Oct 2, 2008)

I met one of the guys who works at MAC at a fashion show last year (he was a drag queen at it) and then when I was at MAC he recognised me and we got chatting.  Anyway, cos I kinda know him and I spend a lot, he always gives me a few freebies.  The l/s was a tester that he sterilised, but the pigments were new (he said there was going to be a stock take next week so he didn't really care about handing them out).  Other times I've been he has given me old testers (some of which are hardly used).  I feel very lucky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He even did the same for my sister when she came with me to MAC one time, which was really generous.  Such a nice guy.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Oct 3, 2008)

I ordered 
Freckletone l/s
Lilac Touch e/s
Wolf pearlglide
Sheer Bronze sheer minerals

Yay! I may invest in some MSF's if they are still up next week

Also, Devil blush looks gorgeous!

x


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Claire84* 

 
_I met one of the guys who works at MAC at a fashion show last year (he was a drag queen at it) and then when I was at MAC he recognised me and we got chatting. Anyway, cos I kinda know him and I spend a lot, he always gives me a few freebies. The l/s was a tester that he sterilised, but the pigments were new (he said there was going to be a stock take next week so he didn't really care about handing them out). Other times I've been he has given me old testers (some of which are hardly used). I feel very lucky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He even did the same for my sister when she came with me to MAC one time, which was really generous. Such a nice guy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
A very nice guy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I just ordered my manish stuff off the website, I got everything but the e/s shadow pallet.


----------



## noticethestripe (Oct 3, 2008)

Dammit!

I was so proud of myself for only ordering 2 things (Shine Manish l/g & Pure Rose l/s) however I now really regret not getting the bright pink ccb & the ungaro lipglass. And I somehow managed to completely not realise about the sheer minerals so I may have to do another order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My credit card is going to hate me.


----------



## catz1ct (Oct 3, 2008)

I knew they would put the blushes back up today lol. Oh well.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 3, 2008)

I just brought everything from both collections....Not good...I am now very very broke =(


----------



## JustDivine (Oct 3, 2008)

No Sheer Minerals in Selfridges London yet....the MA i spoke to didn't know about the collection or new/repromote MSFs coming out...was going on about New View MSF instead...anyway they only have Ungaro and Suite Array.

At PRO they had it all except Manish obviously....I thought Ungaro shadows=crap but sorry, that's just me!
The CB ccb=ab fab!! Got Petticoat=love!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 3, 2008)

i'm so excitedd but so broke and when i spend so much money on the collections i feel so guilty after thinking of all the other things i couldve brought for the same price. I definetly want the msf's and the beauty powder but i think thats it! i was planning on getting some peralglide liners but i think i can live without those? what does everyone think? are they amaaazingg or just ok?
x


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 3, 2008)

I wasn't gonna order until Thursday but I scraped some money together and just bought Petticoat. 
I thought everything through because I wanted to get so much more!
I swatched the pearlglide liners in Brighton and they're sooo smooth and gorgeous, but I said to myself 'Caroline, you only ever use Feline so it'll be a waste of money!' haha. Also wanted the red CCB from Ungaro but again, I'm never gonna use it!


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 3, 2008)

I brought the red CCB, I also tried it on the other day, on NC15 its amazing for giving warmth to your face.
I really want to check out the pearlglide liners....Need to check them out!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_I wasn't gonna order until Thursday but I scraped some money together and just bought Petticoat. 
I thought everything through because I wanted to get so much more!
I swatched the pearlglide liners in Brighton and they're sooo smooth and gorgeous, but I said to myself 'Caroline, you only ever use Feline so it'll be a waste of money!' haha. Also wanted the red CCB from Ungaro but again, I'm never gonna use it!_

 
Yeah Thats Exactly What I thought, Ill Probably Never Use Them.. I Usually just Buy Things I Like Incase I Might Want To use Them In the Future But Never Do Lol! I Ended Up getting So Ceylon, Gold Deposit And Pure Rose! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3


----------



## amy_forster (Oct 4, 2008)

I went into nottingham yesterday and picked up a few bits from ungaro, some pearl glide liners (love these!) and the msfs from sheer minerals which went out thursday and got taken down again before I got there (I think they're realeasing late now!) but my lovely ma sold me them anyway!!! I love her to bits!


----------



## noticethestripe (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_I wasn't gonna order until Thursday but I scraped some money together and just bought Petticoat._

 
I've been thinking of doing the same thing. Really want it!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Oct 5, 2008)

I really want an MSF but I am not sure which one to get.

Does So Ceylon give you a bronzed sort of look?


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 5, 2008)

Where's Gold Deposit msf? It's not there! But I saw it in the Sunday Times Style magazine today, this is the only thing i've been waiting for =(


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 5, 2008)

oops found it! is it permanent? it doesnt have the triangle next to it.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_I really want an MSF but I am not sure which one to get.

Does So Ceylon give you a bronzed sort of look?_

 
It gives you a bit of a bronzed glow, I am NC15 and it makes me look bronzed.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 6, 2008)

Got my devil blush today! Its awesomeeeee!!


----------



## abbey_08 (Oct 6, 2008)

i got mine today!!! LOVE the shine manish lipglass and the packaging! also really pleased i got ccb in the crushed bougwhatever lol. not really overly pleased with the suite array liner, i thought it would be more glittery than it is.


----------



## catz1ct (Oct 6, 2008)

Still waiting for mine to be dispatched lol.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Oct 6, 2008)

Mine arrived today!!

I LOVE the pearlglide I got in Wolf- I am now thinking of ordering a couple more

The mineralize powder in sheerbronze is GORGEOUS. I now want one of the other two!! Love this much more than my MSF's

Not impressed with the Ungaro shadow-colour payoff is crap!!!

Although it is permanent I am glad I ordered Freckletone from Ungaro it is a colour that I will wear a lot.

Overall I am very happy with my package and now want to order more!!

xx


----------



## noticethestripe (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *catz1ct* 

 
_Still waiting for mine to be dispatched lol._

 
Mine's been dispatched but it's still not here. Hmph! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_i got mine today!!! LOVE the shine manish lipglass and the packaging! also really pleased i got ccb in the crushed bougwhatever lol. not really overly pleased with the suite array liner, i thought it would be more glittery than it is._

 
Ooh glad you like Shine Manish.. I ordered that and can't wait to try it! I regretted not buying CB CCB so went to Canterbury Mac to pick it up today but they'd sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also saw the pure rose l/s and kiiiinda regret ordering it. Oh well. Hopefully I'll like it better when I have it in my possession.


----------



## abbey_08 (Oct 6, 2008)

shine manish is really nice and looks good with neo sci-fi spaced out blush. the ccb cb looks really nice on the lips aswell! i wish id bought something else from manish or ungaro rather than the pearl glider. but i ended up ordering the manish eye palette the day after so that should come tomorrow!!


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noticethestripe* 

 
_Mine's been dispatched but it's still not here. Hmph! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Ooh glad you like Shine Manish.. I ordered that and can't wait to try it! I regretted not buying CB CCB so went to Canterbury Mac to pick it up today but they'd sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also saw the pure rose l/s and kiiiinda regret ordering it. Oh well. Hopefully I'll like it better when I have it in my possession._

 
woaaaaah canterbury had sold out already?? i completely forgot about the collections and didn't go look lol. i might have a look tomorrow but i've promised myself i'm not buying any mac this month!


----------



## noticethestripe (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_woaaaaah canterbury had sold out already??_

 
I know right. Probably a good thing seeing as that's £12 I now have to spend on eating rather than make-up! 

I'm not buying anything until the holiday collection now. Maybe.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

Its selling out fast everywhere. I think the Ungaro is such a versatile look for us brit chicks. Its going to look so nice and warming on those cold days!

So hows everyone enjoying their new make up?!


----------



## noticethestripe (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_So hows everyone enjoying their new make up?!_

 
Loving Shine Manish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



However, as predicted I'm not too sure about Pure Rose l/s. I'm not really a fan of pale lips (I like wearing bright colours on a daily basis) and I'm just not feeling it. I might give it to my mum. 

Anyone else?!


----------



## catz1ct (Oct 7, 2008)

Just got mine today. I love everything! Will have a play with it later.


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 7, 2008)

i'm pissed i missed my delivery today as i was at uni, gah! i knew it'd come today. i need to stop looking at this thread i've only ordered petticoat and i've said 'no mac this month' haha. yeah that'll work...


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Oct 7, 2008)

Just 2 more days until I can order lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I hate getting paid 1 week after collections come out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 8, 2008)

cor have you seen the WHOLE of the manish collection has sold out on the US site already? madness!


----------



## abbey_08 (Oct 8, 2008)

yeh i know!! and not one thing has sold out on the uk website! lol


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 8, 2008)

i know! i think the only collection apart from dresscamp that has sold out on the website recently was heatherette, nothing else has budged at all!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm not really fussed about the Manish collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The colours just wouldn't work for me (maybe the blushes but I have too many!) Although the packaging IS cute!

It does seem strange that collections haven't been selling as well here-perhaps it's the credit crunch. Or the fact that Mac are bringing out too many collections and us girlies can't keep up!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 9, 2008)

My order Came Yesterday.. Gold Deposit Is So Gorgeous! I Had To Go Out To Uni Aswell But I Rang DPD & they said If I Leave A Note Asking Them To Leave It In The Porch, Sign It, Date It And Print Your Name & Stick It Somewhere They Can See He Will Take The Note Back To The Depo. So I Did & It Was Sitting In My porch When I Got Back


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_I'm not really fussed about the Manish collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The colours just wouldn't work for me (maybe the blushes but I have too many!) Although the packaging IS cute!

It does seem strange that collections haven't been selling as well here-perhaps it's the credit crunch. Or the fact that Mac are bringing out too many collections and us girlies can't keep up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yea Same here The Manish Collection Didnt Really Interest Me It's The Others I Was Bothered About! But I Agree The Packaging Is Gorgeous!
x


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 9, 2008)

i think it gets to the stage after so many collections most of us have all the colours that come out!!! i kept buying similar items over and over till i decided to hold back for collections i really love!!
The ungaro/manish colours are similar to loads of colours i have so decided to expand my permanant collection instead with some new lipsticks and paintpots.


----------



## catz1ct (Oct 9, 2008)

There are some things out of stock on the UK site now.


----------



## noticethestripe (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_i'm pissed i missed my delivery today as i was at uni, gah! i knew it'd come today. i need to stop looking at this thread i've only ordered petticoat and i've said 'no mac this month' haha. yeah that'll work..._

 
Caaaaroline have you got your Petticoat yet?! I just went to Bluewater to pick it up and it's amazing. I can't stop looking at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So pretty!


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noticethestripe* 

 
_Caaaaroline have you got your Petticoat yet?! I just went to Bluewater to pick it up and it's amazing. I can't stop looking at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So pretty!_

 
Yeeeees I have I got it on Wednesday! I sat in all day waiting for the damn thing! But yes its so pretty, except I'm beginning to think its too glittery for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wore when I saw my boyfriend and the first thing he said was 'alright gary glitter face' hahah! Maybe I just have a heavy hand??


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 11, 2008)

ok i was in the usa for teh past 11 days so i bought rave and bank roll eyeliners from SA whihc are both amazing!! they really don't budge and even thopugh they are glittery, i feel i can wear them to work.

i also got the lip stain from Ungaro as nothing else in teh collection took my fancy.

then i left instructions for my mum to get me the manish eye palette and girl about town lippie from the website while i was away and luckily she did so waiting for me at work on monday is those two! yayness!

i forgot about the minerals though and really want petticoat!


----------



## Luceuk (Oct 11, 2008)

I haven't bought anything yet, there must be something wrong with me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will get the MSF's though this week.


----------



## QueenEmB (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm totally resisting everything. I don't need any MSFs, I have BB shimmerbricks and pigments that do the same job.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Oct 13, 2008)

I keep lemming Mnaish and I don't even like the colours!!

I WILL NOT buy a product because of the packaging and hype lol!

xx


----------



## amber_j (Oct 14, 2008)

But the packaging is sooooooo pretty...


----------



## abbey_08 (Oct 15, 2008)

the packaging is gorgeous!! almost as good as heatherette but not quite lol


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Oct 16, 2008)

MANISH RESTOCKED!!

Just ordered shine manish and pink manish-Doh!


----------



## noticethestripe (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_MANISH RESTOCKED!!

Just ordered shine manish and pink manish-Doh!_

 
Ahahahaha! It's impossible to resist


----------



## abbey_08 (Oct 17, 2008)

i think it really good they did that! gives everyone a chance to buy it


----------



## MakeUpGeek (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Yeeeees I have I got it on Wednesday! I sat in all day waiting for the damn thing! But yes its so pretty, except I'm beginning to think its too glittery for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wore when I saw my boyfriend and the first thing he said was 'alright gary glitter face' hahah! Maybe I just have a heavy hand??_

 
Did you get the 181 to apply it with? I use that and apply REALLY lightly, and it seems to work better. The first couple of times I put it on I went too heavy and it looked a mess.


----------

